# You'd wish you'd been there



## airborne (Aug 10, 2005)

1962 A hot summer's Saturday arvo and instead of propping up the bar in the Aldershot NAAFI ( Forces club ) pulling the birds and getting legless, B Coy, 2nd Battalion The Parachute Regt was dressed for war and sitting on the drill square at Mons Officer Training School ( the natives were @#$%$# restless !) We were to hop in a chopper when it turned up, fly over to Farnborough Ave hop out, and re-enact Bruneval 1941, the siezing of a secret German Radar station, nick a TV Tube and lob back into aforesaid chopper for the entertainment and edification of civvies who were enjoying Army Week at Aldershot ( hoo @#$%^ ray )
A large Cpl from Yorkshire, Max Hurst, who's accent you could cut with a knife-he also had a bit of a stutter-was dressed in bowler hat, black jacket,pinstripe trousers and carrying a 'brolly(looked a lot like a "City gentleman") was supposed to be a boffin ( scientist ) At that moment a landrover screeched onto the parade ground with a Military Police driver and MP Sgt. It slammed to a halt and the Sgt leapt out, saw Max marched smartly over whipped off a cracking salute and said " Helicopter Tasking Party Sah " ! With hand on hip and leaning on his brolly, Max replied in his broadest accent
"Fer ..Fer....F ........ing good for you son" Hysterics all round and considered to almost make the afternoon worthwhile. The MP Sgt went over to the other side of the parade ground and sulked a lot untill we left.


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 10, 2005)

Fer..Fer feckin good story mate 

Oh yesh and happy birthday matey bou;


----------



## Matzos (Aug 10, 2005)

Excellent blah,


----------



## Zofo (Aug 16, 2005)

It's what makes the military bull that much better! Cheers for that!!


----------

